# LF: Large Silver Arowana and Large Black Arowana



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for a 15"+ silver arowana and black arowana but bigger is better. Don't care about the drop eye as long as the barbels are in perfect condition.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol Earl, are you going to get back to aro collection? I remember someone have it for free, can't remember the nick.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> lol Earl, are you going to get back to aro collection? I remember someone have it for free, can't remember the nick.


Yep. I need to stock up my 700g tank as I don't wanna take pics of it unless it's pack with monster fish. It's just too boring for me.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Yep. I need to stock up my 700g tank as I don't wanna take pics of it unless it's pack with monster fish. It's just too boring for me.


Where do you put that 700G in your house? don't tell me you sleep on top of it . Once you use to tank with full of stock you never want to go back with 1 fish per tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Where do you put that 700G in your house? don't tell me you sleep on top of it . Once you use to tank with full of stock you never want to go back with 1 fish per tank.


It's not at my place. It's at my girl's place. She got the bigger house. lol!:bigsmile:


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> It's not at my place. It's at my girl's place. She got the bigger house. lol!:bigsmile:


Nice, let she do all the electric bill . Time to post some pics Earl.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Nice, let she do all the electric bill . Time to post some pics Earl.


I need more monsters first.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I think Smiladon had one for sale? I'm not sure if that's the size you are looking for though?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> I think Smiladon had one for sale? I'm not sure if that's the size you are looking for though?


The size I already stated in my post which is 15"+. That means no smaller than that.


----------



## fooman (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a guy in Kelowna with a 20 inch silver for 125 he is listed on castanet it has been on there for a long time .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

fooman said:


> There is a guy in Kelowna with a 20 inch silver for 125 he is listed on castanet it has been on there for a long time .


Kelowna is way to far for me.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking. bump


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

hey earl, i have one.. but i think i'm gonna get rid of it by the end of april.. but i'll for sure let you know alright, its about 17"s and its eating prawn right now.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

simont said:


> hey earl, i have one.. but i think i'm gonna get rid of it by the end of april.. but i'll for sure let you know alright, its about 17"s and its eating prawn right now.


Cool! U got pics?


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll get u some lol, 1 side is drop eye... :S thats the only bad thing... but i'll get you the pics asap


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

simont said:


> i'll get u some lol, 1 side is drop eye... :S thats the only bad thing... but i'll get you the pics asap


I don't care about the DE. As log as the barbels are in perfect condition.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

the barbels kinda meh... weird looking, lo sai saw it... but yeah.. i dont really like how the barbel is, i think it was from the transfer it messed up.. but it'll be free so yeah


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

simont said:


> the barbels kinda meh... weird looking, lo sai saw it... but yeah.. i dont really like how the barbel is, i think it was from the transfer it messed up.. but it'll be free so yeah


Cool! Free fish are good!!!!


----------

